# Car key struck into door lock.



## Keene22 (Nov 15, 2012)

Last time i faced a some thing critical problem, my key remain inside car and engine in a running position but all 4 doors are locked.

It was first time with me, i cannot understand what i have to do or not.
I call at home and bring spare car's key to unlock door. But it is not better and suitable solution.

Idea for me...!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not much you can do as this is a driver error. If it has power door locks, disconnect the drivers side button. 

Carry a spare key in your wallet if you can.

BG


----------

